# مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]



## سنايبر (27 يونيو 2007)

*النهرده موضوعنا عن ابو طارق 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش قادر اكتب من كتر الضحك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يا لهوووووووووووووووووى

بصو انا مش هتكلم كتير 

انتو هتخشو السايت ده 

هو بتاع واحد صاحب محل كشرى عامل موقع ع النت 

بس أمانه عليكو تسمعو اللى هيتقال للنهايه 

وبعد ما تسمعو تخشو الموقع نفسو متكتفوش باللى بره يعنى 

وقولو لى رأيك بصراحه بقى 

ادخلو من هنا

كشــــرى أبو طارق

​*


----------



## Tabitha (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت عرفت الموقع ده منين !!!!

وكمان شعبوللا في الموضوع !!!

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## بنت الفادى (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد جبت الموقع دا منين
طب ممكن عنوان المحل نروح نجرب​


----------



## nonogirl89 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

ههههههههههههههههههههه
بجد روعة ابو طارق دة 
واحلى حاجة ان حتى الكشري بقى بالتكنولوجيا عندنا 
عشان كدة رئيس الوزراء  احمد نظيف بينادى بالحكومة الالكترونية​


----------



## اخت مهرائيل (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

ههههههههههههه
الموضوع جميل اوى 

ربنا يعوضك وياريت تجبلبا المكان علشان نجرب دة شعبولة اغرانى خالص


----------



## totty (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

هههههههههههههههههه
هو حلو اه بس موصلتش للنت
فظيع بجد يا سنايبر
هههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
ربنا يباركك
المره الجايه 
يعملوا فول وفلافل على النت
ونشترى اون لاين كمان
هههههههههههه​


----------



## nana25 (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

*أحلى تحية للمعلم الكبير أبو طارق*

*صباحووووووووووووو كشرى*

*وتحية خاصة للمعازيم*

*هو ده فرح مين ابن المعلم (طارق)*

*وهييييييييييييييييييييييييه*​


----------



## فادية (27 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
موضوعك جميل يا عزيزي 
هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



Anestas!a قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انت عرفت الموقع ده منين !!!!
> 
> ...


*هههههههههههه
شكرا علي ردك ..
وانا عرفت الموقع من اللف في النت ..​*


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا بجد جبت الموقع دا منين
> طب ممكن عنوان المحل نروح نجرب​


*جبته من اللف ..
وعناويين المحل في الموقع الرسمي لكشري ابو طارق:new6:
وشكرا علي ردك..​*


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> بجد روعة ابو طارق دة
> واحلى حاجة ان حتى الكشري بقى بالتكنولوجيا عندنا
> عشان كدة رئيس الوزراء  احمد نظيف بينادى بالحكومة الالكترونية​


*شكرا يا نونو علي ردك..​*


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



اخت مهرائيل قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> الموضوع جميل اوى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك وياريت تجبلبا المكان علشان نجرب دة شعبولة اغرانى خالص


*شكرا يا اخت علي ردك..
وكل عناويين المحل في الموقع الرسمي..​*


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



totty قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> هو حلو اه بس موصلتش للنت
> فظيع بجد يا سنايبر
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*هههههههههههههه.
شكرا يا توتي علي ردك..
وللعلم يا توتي الراجل ده من احسن الناس اللي بتعمل كشري في مصر..
واللي مكلش من عنده اكنه مكلش كشري في حياته..​*


----------



## سنايبر (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



nana25 قال:


> *أحلى تحية للمعلم الكبير أبو طارق*
> 
> *صباحووووووووووووو كشرى*
> 
> ...


*ههههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا نانا علي ردك..​*


----------



## جاسى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

*الكماله وصلت على النت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

السايت مش عايز يفتح :a82:​


----------



## lovebjw (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

ياجماعة الموضوع جامد موت 
والف شكر يا سنابير باشا على الموقع دا 
وفكرة جامدة والذ لينك فيه بتاع لماذ ابو طارق
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وعلى فكرة فى مواقع بتاعت اكل فعلا على النت وفيها هوم دليفرى 
زى موقع اطلب ومواقع اكل تانى كله هوم دليفرى من النت


----------



## kamer14 (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه تحفه


----------



## استير (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

لا تحفة بجد 
تسلم ايدك يا باشا على امواقع الغريب دا 
بسى اية دا شعبولا بيشجع اهل حتتة ولا اية 
و ايةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (29 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

*كشرى ابو طارق *
*( جاى فى وقته ) *
*عز الصيام *
*شكرا على هذه الوجبه *
*ورجاء فى *
*الفطار*
* عايزين مواقع كنتاكى وبيتزا هت *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​* تحياتى*​


----------



## سنايبر (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



جاسى قال:


> *الكماله وصلت على النت
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى ليك
> وربنا يباركك​*



*ههههههههههههههه 
شكرا يا جاسي علي ردك..​*


----------



## سنايبر (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> السايت مش عايز يفتح :a82:​



*جربي تاني وهو هيشتغل معاكي باذن يسوع ..
وشكرا علي ردك..​*


----------



## سنايبر (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



lovebjw قال:


> ياجماعة الموضوع جامد موت
> والف شكر يا سنابير باشا على الموقع دا
> وفكرة جامدة والذ لينك فيه بتاع لماذ ابو طارق
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*شكرا يا باشا علي ردك..
وفعلا في في مواقع اكل دليفري علي النت زي مانت قولت زي اطلب وكمان موقع وافر..
وشكرا علي ردك..​*


----------



## basboosa (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

_هههههههههههه
بجد حلو قوى يا سنايبر 
طيب مفيش عزومة كده عند ابو طارق
دا احنا اخوات_​


----------



## acc_loues (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## سنايبر (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



basboosa قال:


> _هههههههههههه
> بجد حلو قوى يا سنايبر
> طيب مفيش عزومة كده عند ابو طارق
> دا احنا اخوات_​




*يا بسبوسة انتي لسه رجعت من المؤتمر امبارح..
وعلي العموم حاضر بكرة وانا راجع بليل هجيبلك كشري من عند ابو طارق..​*


----------



## سنايبر (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*



acc_loues قال:


> جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد
> 
> شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


*شكرا علي الرد..​*


----------



## mk1611 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:yaka::yaka:


----------



## جيلان (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تحفة
ده اماكن عامل منتدى فى الموقع وخرايط
احنا نجيب ابو طارق المنتدى عشن ناكل ببلاش هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## sameh7610 (5 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

هههههههههههههههههههههه

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

جامد بجد جامد


----------



## سيزار (6 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: مش هتقدر تمسك نفسك من كتر الضحك ( بتاع الكشرى على النت )]*

يا سنايبر انا شاكك فيك انت طارق مش سنايبر ... وبتعمل اعلانات للدادى بتاعك 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ماشى يا عم هبلغ عليك الضرائب
هههههههههه
شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## فنكي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

ممنوع وضع أعلانات 
‏*Coptic MarMar*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 سبتمبر 2011)

يغلق لعدم صلاحية الرابط ​


----------

